# good reward treats



## Ella.porteous (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been trying to train some bad habits out of my little one (screaming for attention/biting/ cage protection)but for some reason he does not and has never responded to millet! I had a bit of luck with sun flower seeds for a while when i offered them he would come out of the cage, step up and left me scratch his neck but was never interested enough in them as rewards to learn any tricks. now he doesn't accept them at all. iv offered him pretty much every kind of vegetable as well now i don't have a way to show him that he is doing the right thing!
help! I think he taking steps backward because of it!!:grey tiel:


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Natural cereals might make a good treat, but you have to be careful when feeding junk stuff like what we eat.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

One of my tiels likes Cheerios as an occasional treat. You could also try almonds. With both of these, I break them into small pieces (although it's very cute to see the tiel take a whole cheerio, with the tip of her beak in the hole). Some like peanut butter--you can put a very small amount on a spoon.

It sounds to me as though your tiel gets bored easily with the same treat.

Oh, and with sunflower seeds, I have the shelled kind. There is less mess this way.

You might like to get the book "clicker training for birds," available at Amazon.com. It has an extensive list of treats to try and lots of helpful advice on training.

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## Sonneillon (Mar 5, 2014)

My bubby likes corn flakes and sunflower seeds. She also loves pasta and rice. 

Also treats only work if they are not served as a normal part of the diet.


----------



## Fritz (Jul 15, 2014)

Fritz likes cornflake or any food with mainly wheat. He also will come over to you if you're eating toast and try to steal that.


----------



## Horsebackrider (Apr 26, 2014)

Hm... Try Nutriberries. Since Snowball doesn't like treats that are any bigger than his beak, I put Nutriberries in a ziplock bag and got a rolling pin. I smashed the Nutriberries until they were little bits. Snowball likes them a lot :tiel4:


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Pip LOVES Cherrios. 

He also digs millet, but he's learning that the offering of millet means I'm going to ask him to do something he does not want to do, so he takes it with caution and at arms length.


----------

